#  Chat Ecke >   M O T Z - Thread >

## urologiker

Liebe Forumsnutzer, 
dies ist die Arena! Hier kann man sich -unter Beachtung der Forumsregeln- über zuviel off-topic in bestimmten freds, störende Kommentare von Usern und Mods  :Zwinker:  oder sonstige Ärgernisse auslassen! 
Wenn also etwas in einem Fred nicht gefällt, so habt ihr an dieser Stelle die Möglichkeit, Gehör zu bekommen -nutzt sie! 
Beste Grüße, logiker!  :Smiley:   
P.s. Bitte in den Beitragstitel bei Änderung des Betreffs/Themas jeweils den entsprechenden Thread erwähnen, danke! (s. Beispiel)

----------


## lucy230279

aha, na das wird spannend, warten wir ab, was passiert  :yes_3_cut:

----------


## urologiker

Ich möchte darum bitten, dass vergangene und inzwischen gelöste (ob nun zu jedermanns Zufriedenheit oder nicht) Probleme nicht ständig wiederbelebt werden, weil Bilanzdiskussionen mit Vergangenheitsanteil einfach sinnlos sind. 
Also bitte in dem fred: back to topic, ob nun via wissenschaftlichen Zitaten oder persönlicher Erfahrung, 
lieben Dank, 
logiker!

----------


## Pianoman

Betrifft alle Foren, in denen Themen diskutiert werden, die sich im Konflikt mit  wissenschaftlichen Welterklärungsmodellen befinden: 
Ich finde es nicht nur engstirnig, sondern mittlerweile auch beleidigend für die große Anzahl von Wissenschaftlern, die sich täglich und oft mit gewaltigem persönlichem Engagement darum bemühen, Krankheiten zu erforschen, heilende Therapien zu finden, und Leiden erträglicher zu machen, dass ihnen und den Ergebnissen ihrer Arbeit weder Respekt noch die notwendige Anerkennung gewährt wird, sondern Tunnelblick-Mentalität, emotionale Kälte und Technikfixierung unterstellt wird.
Und das ungeachtet der Tatsache, dass wir über die höchste Lebenserwartung der Geschichte verfügen dürfen. 
Und mich selbst kotzt es mittlerweile wirklich an, ständig für wissenschaftliche Objektivität  angegriffen zu werden, obwohl nicht ein einziges noch so dämliches Argument je diese Denkposition entkräftet hätte, wäre denn überhaupt eins genannt worden. 
Statt dessen sitzt der nach allen Seiten offene Zeitgenosse am Computer, hat ein Auto vor der Tür, in dem mehr Elektronik steckt als in der Apollo 11-Rakete, zitiert dann aber den auch noch falsch verstandenen Hamlet, wünscht sich in eine Realität mit Merlin, Bibbi Blocksberg und der Walpurgis-Nacht als nationalem Feiertag, und feiert Geschichtsvergessenheit und Ignoranz als Ausdruck liberalen Denkens. 
Pianoman

----------


## lucy230279

hallo pianoman, 
ich kann dich gut verstehn. allerdings versuche die angriffe nicht allzu persönlich zu nehmen. sollte es persönliche angriffe geben und wir übersehn es, sag bitte per pn einem / einer von den mods/admin bescheid, falls wir was überlesen sollten. 
natürlich ist es für viele schwierig, sich aus ihren festgefahrenen denkweisen zu lösen und die welt mit anderen augen zu betrachten. 
das sieht man schon an so einfachen sachen wie idealgewicht, idealmaße usw.
niemand wird mir glauben, wenn ich jetzt behaupten würde, dass bäume nicht grün, sondern violett sind. ist vielleicht nicht das beste beispiel, aber auch die allgemeine sicht der dinge. 
ich finde jeder sollte schon für sich die welt mit den eigenen augen betrachten, aber auch andere meinungen zulassen, das ist doch wichtig. 
danke für deine erfrischenden beiträge :s_thumbup:

----------


## Patientenschubser

@ Urologiker, 
danke für das Thema, ich hatte mir so was ähnliches gestern abend überlegt! 
@ Pianoman,
ich freue mich* IMMER* über deine Beiträge, aber es gibt nun mal Menschen
die so offen sind für andere Dinge das sie sich für anderes verschliessen!
Also wie es Lucy schon geschrieben hat, nimm nicht alles so Bierernst 
was (vielleicht auch über dich) geschrieben wird.    :angry_shut_up:  Ansonsten haben ja jetzt alle Die denen was nicht passt endlich mal die Möglichkeit zum: *MOTZEN, MECKERN, MAULEN, QUENGELN, NÖRGELN, SCHIMPFEN....*. :angry_hair:   
Also viel Spaß beim schreiben und denkt dran haltet euch *IMMER* an die Forumsregeln. 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Obelix1962

@All, 
für Andrea, Monsti und die anderen die deshalb gegangen sind/wurden oder rausgemobbt wurden tut es mir hier und jetzt sehr sehr Leid und ich wünschte sie hätten diese Chance in ihrer Forumszeit gehabt. 
Nicht wegen seiner Kommentare (die zum Teil nichts aussagten außer Unwissenheit)nein weil Uro diesen Threed nun eröffnet hat steigt er wohl in meiner Gust ein wenig an, denn ich muß ihm diesbezüglich jetzt keine PN schicken sondern kann in diesem Threed dies aussprechen, wie auch alle anderen die seine Art nun mal nicht verstehen

----------


## lucy230279

@obelix, 
wir hatten besprochen, nicht über vergangenes zu reden und ich bin der meinung, dass es auch dabei bleiben soll. 
im übrigen wurde hier niemand "rausgemobbt". bitte zügle dich mit infamen unterstellungen!! 
vielen dank.

----------


## Patientenschubser

> *Ich möchte darum bitten, dass vergangene und inzwischen gelöste (ob nun zu jedermanns Zufriedenheit oder nicht) Probleme nicht ständig wiederbelebt werden, weil Bilanzdiskussionen mit Vergangenheitsanteil einfach sinnlos sind.* 
> Also bitte in dem fred: back to topic, ob nun via wissenschaftlichen Zitaten oder persönlicher Erfahrung, 
> lieben Dank, 
> logiker!

 Hallo Obelix, 
ich habe dir extra noch einmal die entsprechende Zeile von urologiker markiert damit auch du siehst was hier gemeint ist! 
Weder Monsti noch Smurf( Teetante) noch Mämchen wurde hier heraus gemobbt! Die beiden erst genannten wurden unter anderem *auch* vom Admin auf ihr benehmen aufmerksam gemacht! 
Dies haben konnten beide wohl nicht für sich aktzepieren und haben sich mal wieder abgemeldet! 
Ich denke nicht das es Not tut das Urologiker in deiner Gunst steigen muss.
Was immer du (oder andere) nicht verstehen kannst an Urologiker oder mir oder auch anderen wird nach wie vor per PN geklärt, 
hier geht im Thread geht es ausschliesslich um Dinge die in anderen Themen off topic besprochen werden müssen, 
also z.B.  Wissenschaftlich  oder nicht, oder nur aus persönlicher Erfahrung heraus oder wie auch immer. *NICHT um einen Moderator oder ein anderes Forumsmitglied anzugreifen!* *Jedweder Angriff/ Beleidung, ob offen oder verseteckt wird in Zukunft eine Verwarnung nach sich ziehen!* 
Gruß Schubser   

> @All,  *für Andrea, Monsti und die anderen die deshalb gegangen sind/wurden oder rausgemobbt wurden tut es mir hier und jetzt sehr sehr Leid und ich wünschte sie hätten diese Chance in ihrer Forumszeit gehabt.*  Nicht wegen seiner Kommentare (die zum Teil nichts aussagten außer Unwissenheit)nein weil Uro diesen Threed nun eröffnet hat steigt er wohl in meiner Gust ein wenig an, denn ich muß ihm diesbezüglich jetzt keine PN schicken sondern kann in diesem Threed dies aussprechen, wie auch alle anderen die seine Art nun mal nicht verstehen

----------


## Brava

Klasse Idee der Thread

----------


## Julchen

_Liebe Forumsnutzer,_ _dies ist die Arena! Hier kann man sich -unter Beachtung der Forumsregeln- über zuviel off-topic in bestimmten freds, störende Kommentare von Usern und Mods  oder sonstige Ärgernisse auslassen!_ 
@ Urologiker
zu deinem Beitrag 15.5.07 Fibromyalgie - Antwort: moni119 
Einen Menschen als "Eine Irre" zu bezeichnen halte ich menschlich für daneben (und fachlich ...), genauso wie ich den Zeitpunkt für unangebracht halte; 
Judith D. hatte ihre traurige Krankheitsgeschichte geschildert,
Caro schrieb bezugnehmend warmherzig darauf,
Urologiker wärmt alten Kaffe auf und kotzt sich aus - sehr einfühlsam *ironischmein*.  
Vielleicht kannst du ja mal darüber nachdenken, wenn es dir denn möglich ist. 
Julchen

----------


## urologiker

Hach ja...*seufz* - richtig, mein Kurzkommentar in besagtem fred war überflüssig und OT. Ich konnte meine Verwunderung, nein mein Entsetzen darüber nicht verbergen, dass ein User es wagt, dem "Schöpfer" des boards, auf dem wir schreiben, den Mund zu verbieten bzw. ausfallend zu werden. 
Das sollte eigentlich JEDER on board so sehen...und ich konnte in dem Moment einfach nicht schweigen. 
btw: Es handelt sich nicht um alten Kaffee, wenn ich den fred erst jetzt entdeckt habe und es um einen ganz anderen User (hoffe ich mal) geht als bislang! 
Ich werde solcherlei publike Kommentare genauso lassen wie du mir in Zukunft eine PM schreibst, wenn dir etwas an mir oder dem, was ich schreibe, nicht passt.  
Netter Gruß, logiker  
P.s. Mein Beitrag war durchaus themenbezogen insofern die Diskussion um die Wirkung des Medikaments ging, Moni jedoch den Rahmen einer Diskussion klar verlassen hat und zunehmend SEHR persönlich wurde. Moni ist von board geworfen worden, weshalb es mir zusteht, diese Entscheidung zu bekräftigen. Sie ist also nicht mehr an board, ergo: 
No harm done!  Und für deine Formulierungen gilt ganz klar, dass ich dich hiermit vorverwarne! "auskotzt" und vor allem "nachdenken, wenn es dir möglich ist" - sind klar unnötig persönlich!

----------


## Julchen

no comment
Julchen

----------


## fred

Alle Menschen sind gleich - aber manche sind gleicher! 
Will heißen: die einen nehmen sich was heraus, wofür sie andere verwarnen. Muss man halt Verständnis haben. 
- Meine Meinung -

----------


## Caro

<---- mal den Finger hebt u. leise einwirft das hier nicht nur die putzmuntersten unserer werten Gesellschaft im Board unterwegs sind.
Sondern zu einem grossen Teil Menschen denen es nicht wirklich immer gut geht und die auch auf Grund ihrer gesundheitlichen Probleme nicht grad mehr das beste Nervenkostüm haben. 
Und von daher kommt mir grad jetzt wieder der Gedanke ob unser Urologiker nicht mal einen Abstecher zum "Psychologiker" machen sollte um evt. ein ganz ganz klein wenig über das Denken und Fühlen von Menschen zu erfahren.Die bestehen nämlich nicht nur aus Blase,Harnwegen,Prostata oder ähnlichem Krimskrams.
Ne,die haben nämlich auch ein Herz und eine Seele und manchmal ist das alles etwas arg strapaziert und unser Urologiker ist dann wie der sprichwörtliche Tropfen der das Fass zum überlaufen bringt.
Ohne nachzudenken wird da etwas raus gehauen,...man,..sowas darf in der Pubertät durchaus noch passieren,aber da isser dann doch wohl schon raus? 
Denk einfach mal darüber nach....

----------


## Christiane

Prima Einwurf, Caro! Gefällt mir. Aber einen respektlosen Menschen wirst auch du nicht mehr umerziehen.

----------


## Obelix1962

@fred, caro, christiane, julchen 
Danke für Deinen *RICHTIGEN UND ZUTREFFENDEN BEITRAG !*
Auch wenn ich jetzt hierfür von diesem möchtegern verwarnt werde 
zu meinen Kommentaren bewies ich seither zumindest das Kreuz dafür zu stehen
und muste nicht erst im Fachbuch nach dem richtigen Begriff suchen ! 
PS: Unvermögen und Arogans sind scheinbar gefragter. Erst den "Kummerlixkasten" als Threed schließen und dann sich mit fremden Federn und einer neuen Bezeichnung (MOTZ) einen neuen aufzumachen (einfach primitiv)

----------


## StarBuG

Langsam weiß ich echt nicht mehr was ich machen soll. 
Jeder fällt hier jedem an den Hals. Keiner hat mehr Verständnis für Andere.
Pausenlos wird gemaßregelt, verwarnt und auf Regeln gepocht. 
Und irgendwie scheinen alle zu vergessen, worum es hier in dem Forum eigentlich geht. 
Jeden Tag, wenn ich mein Forum besuche, muss ich mich mit privaten Kleinkriegen, Streitereien, Vorwürfen und Problemen auseinandersetzen, anstatt hier Fragen von Patienten zu beantworten, was die eigentliche Idee des Forums war. 
Um es deutlich zu sagen:  *ICH HAB BALD KEINE LUST MEHR!* 
Wenn sich hier nicht bald EINIGES ändert (das geht auch in Richtung meiner Kollegen Moderatoren), dann werde ich hier rigoros durchgreifen und tabula rasa machen.
Dann werde ich alle Streithähne konsequent aus dem Forum entfernen, und wenn ich damit quasi von vorne anfangen muss. 
Mir ist meine wenige Freizeit einfach zu schade, um sie mit solchen banalen Streitereien zu vergeuden. 
Ich möchte, dass jeder hier im Forum mit Respekt behandelt wird. 
Sollte dies alles nicht zum Erfolg führen, habe ich auch kein Problem, das Forum als gescheitert zu erklären und die ganze Sache zu beenden. 
um es noch einmal zu betonen:  *ICH HAB BALD KEINE LUST MEHR!* 
Und jetzt schaut bitte jeder mal bei sich, ob er nicht vielleicht auch was falsch gemacht hat, anstatt auf Andere mit dem Finger zu zeigen, und vielleicht schaffen wir es ja wieder zu dem Forum Klima zurückzukommen, weswegen sich die meisten von uns hier überhaupt erst registriert haben. 
Es war nämlich mal wirklich nett hier!!! 
Hugh, der Häuptling hat gesprochen 
Micha

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo Großer Häuptling, 
  lass Dich nicht so sehr von der Unruhe in Deinem Tippi frustrieren, denn der Krieg der Meinungen ist ein Phänomen unserer Zeit.  
  Wir leben halt in einer Epoche, für die die Auflösung von Wertesystemen symptomatisch ist. Ein grundsätzlicher Konsens über die Art und Weise, wie Welt am sinnvollsten zu erfahren ist, ist  - nicht nur als Folge der New Age Bewegung - definitiv nicht mehr vorhanden. Genau so spielt auch der Rückzug der Hochkirchen aus ihrer Funktion als letzte Instanz für Welterklärungsmodelle eine Rolle. Und letztlich müssen wir auch registrieren, dass die Naturwissenschaften Paradigmen liefern, die zwar verifizierbar, aber aufgrund ihrer intellektuellen Niveaus für viele Menschen kaum noch nachvollziehbar sind.     
  Dass in diesem Vakuum ein weltanschaulicher Wildwuchs wuchert, sollte keinen wundern, besonders dann nicht, wenn, wie leider viel zu oft, Beliebigkeit mit Liberalität verwechselt wird.  
  Genau diese Situation provoziert aber die tiefen Auseinandersetzungen, die sich lange nicht mehr am Thema orientieren, sondern deshalb so heftig werden, weil jeweils ganze Lebensentwürfe, Weltanschauungen und Glaubenssysteme zur Diskussion stehen. 
  Und diese oft selbst gestrickten Philosophien sind sehr häufig unvereinbar, weil sie keine noch so geringe sachliche Übereinstimmung besitzen und auf einem meist extrem löchrigen Fundament begründet sind. Der meist dahinter stehende Irrationalismus ist halt eine Reaktion der Verunsicherung auf bedrohlich empfundene Veränderungen, die darauf abzielt, Altes und  Gewohntes zu erhalten, obwohl es _wissenschaftlich_ unhaltbar ist. Er ist aber auch der Versuch, dort Antworten geben zu können, wo die Wissenschaften noch keine befriedigenden Erklärungen abgeben können.  
Das sich an den Unzulänglichkeiten der Welt abarbeitende Individuum landet dann nicht eben selten bei romantischer Ironie, Dekadenz und Beliebigkeit oder beim Sprung in den Traum oder das Absolute. 
  Genau das sind die aber Gegenpositionen zum aufgeklärten Denken und deshalb sind Auseinandersetzung vorprogrammiert:  
Wie anders als mit Auseinandersetzung sollen sich Kreationisten und Darwinisten sonst begegnen?
  Wohin anders als zu Diskussionen soll sonst die Begegnung zwischen Homöopathen und Naturwissenschaftler führen? 
  Wo befindet sich die wirklich unbestreitbare Schnittmenge zwischen der Traditionellen chinesischen Medizin und der evidenzbasierten Wissenschaftsmedizin.? 
  Rationale Welterklärung und irrationale Glaubensmodelle sind in den meisten Fällen  nicht kompatibel, und ein friedlicher Dialog zwischen ihnen eine absolute Illusion.
   Und Du, Großer Häuptling,  wirst feststellen, dass die Streitereien in Deinem Tippi immer dort entstehen, wo unvereinbare Denkmodelle aufeinander treffen; und keine Übereinstimmung über die Methoden existiert, richtig von falsch zu unterscheiden. 
  Aber da, wo kein objektiver Schiedsrichter Einigkeit zwischen den Parteien vermittelt, ist Streit notwendig. Streit ist aber kein Raum, in dem die Versicherung  gegenseitiger Wertschätzung die zentrale Aufgabe ist, schon deshalb nicht, weil nicht nur sachliche Argumente einen Streit bestimmen, sondern auch Emotionen und Sensibilitäten, Zorn und Agressionen.  
  Und in einer schriftlich geführten Auseinandersetzung bleibt als Ausdruck der Unleidlichkeit eben nur die sprachliche Agressivität.  
  Gerade deswegen ist das Motz-Forum eine wunderbare Abgelegenheit. Hier kann an einer Ecke Deines Tippis gekokelt werden, ohne dass gleich ein Flächenbrand ausbricht.  
  Geschätzter Michael, lass Deine Forumsnutzer hier zündeln. Streit gehört genau so zum Leben wie das Bedürfnis nach Harmonie;  und vielleicht profitieren von einer engagierten und manchmal auch lautstark geführten Auseinandersetzung gerade und besonders die, die als unbeteiligte Beobachter sich ihre Meinung bilden.  
  Mit freundliche Grüßen,  
  Pianoman

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Pianoman, 
Fairerhalber muß ich zugeben, daß ich deine Beiträge gern lese. Sie sind gut vorbereitet, interessant, sehr informationsdicht.
Auch ich glaube an die Wissenschaft, eben dieses wird hier auch von niemandem bestritten. Es gibt aber auch Vorgänge, die (noch) nicht erklärbar sind. Darüber zu streiten, ist müßig, aber überall kann/soll man gewisse Grundregeln beachten. 
Ich kann also nicht erkennen, warum du dich hier ständig angegriffen fühltst - das macht hier doch keiner? 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Pianoman

Das als Quintessenz meines gerade geschriebenen Beitrags herauszulesen, ist schon mehr als erstaunlich.   
Es geht um Streit. Und um dessen Notwendigkeit. 
Pianoman

----------


## Christiane

Streit kann man so oder so führen. Er kann ins Geschmacklose ausarten, darum geht es hier. 
Wenn hier jeder, der eine andere Sicht der Dinge hat oder etwas ergänzen möchte (ob nun wissenschaftlich bewiesen oder nicht), gleich angegriffen wird und an der Höhe seines Geistes gezweifelt wird, dann werde ich sauer. 
Geht es wirklich nicht auf einer anderen Ebene,  Piano?

----------


## Pianoman

Es ging in meinem Beitrag um die psychohygienische Funktion der Motz-Ecke als eigenes Schlachtfeld für Auseinandersetzungen, in denen auch Affekte ihren Platz haben dürfen.  
Pianoman

----------


## Ingo

> Es war nämlich mal wirklich nett hier!!! 
> Micha

 Dem kann ich als Neuer zustimmen, liest man die älteren Beiträge, so bekommt man tatsächlich Antworten auf evtl. bestehende Fragen oder auch gute Anregungen rund um das Thema Medizin. 
Liest man die neueren Sachen, so fragt man sich, wo man hier gelandet ist. 
Stellt Euch vor, Ihr seid einen Tag als Architekten tätig, was würde am Ende des Tages herauskommen? Gute Ideen und durchdachte Pläne? 
Oder eher Chaos auf dem Schreibtisch und nichts anderes geschafft als endlose Diskussionen um nichts bzw. Streitereien um die verschiedensten, teils sehr unwichtigen Sachen?  
Gut, daß Ihr keine Architekten seid! 
Ingo

----------


## JudithD

Ja, danke  Caro und Ingo,  
Ihr sprecht mir aus dem Herzen.
Was hilft es mir als Patient, wenn mein Magen, Darm, Leber, Galle ect. gesund sind, aber meine Psyche dennoch über alle Maßen leidet.?
Und so weit sind ja gottlob nun schon viele "Menschen" im Denken, dass heute wieder erkannt wird, dass Körper und Seele eine Einheit bei jeder Art von Genesung bilden müssen!!
Ich freue mich auf Gespräche mit Euch, bei denen sowohl Verstand als auch Feingefühl und Mitgefühl vereint sein werden. 
LG
JudithD

----------


## urologiker

@pianoman - vielen Dank für die umfassende Erklärung zu Sinn&Zweck dieses freds. 100% Zustimmung! 
@micha -bestes Verständnis, auch ich habe bereits überlegt, mich aufgrund der mir regelhaft entgegenschlagenden Agressionen zurückzuziehen.  
@caro - es ist mir nicht verständlich, wie du mir "unreifes" Verhalten on board vorwerfen kannst bzw. worauf du dich beziehst. Du scheinst manchmal zu vergessen, dass ich weder ungebildet noch minderjährig oder dgl bin. Ich bin mir sicher, dass, würden wir uns in einem Cafe in RL treffen, du sehr anders mit mir reden würdest. @all -Warum geht das nicht hier im Forum :Huh?:  
Allgemein muß ich feststellen, dass ich außer Caro von keinem User on board bislang kritiserende PMs erhalten habe, jedoch in Beiträgen von Mitgliedern sehr gern auf meinen Beiträgen herumgehackt wird... 
Es ist schwer zu verstehen, dass ein User einen anderen in Schutz nimmt, indem er einen anderen grob beleidigt! 
Diese Kultur ist mir höchst zuwider, weshalb ich mich zunächst aus der allgemeinen Boarddiskussion zurückziehen werde und lediglich krankheitsbezogene Fragen in der "urologischen Sprechstunde" beantworten werde.

----------


## Caro

> @caro - es ist mir nicht verständlich, wie du mir "unreifes" Verhalten on board vorwerfen kannst bzw. worauf du dich beziehst. Du scheinst manchmal zu vergessen, dass ich weder ungebildet noch minderjährig oder dgl bin. Ich bin mir sicher, dass, würden wir uns in einem Cafe in RL treffen, du sehr anders mit mir reden würdest. .

 Gut,dann bekommst Nachhilfe via PN :Smiley:

----------


## sun

Hallo zusammen! 
Also jetzt muß ich es auch mal los werden. 
Ich kann nur Ingo voll zustimmen. Finde es wirklich sehr sehr schade. 
Und ich finde es jetzt nicht gut, wenn sich manche zurück ziehen. Jeder hat seine Meinung, die er aber vielleicht ein wenig gut bedacht nieder schreiben sollte. Jeder reagiert anders. Gerade beim lesen, kann man es meistens anders auch noch verstehen.  
Aber das sich jetzt wer zurück ziehen soll, das finde ich nicht gut. Ich denke das wir uns alle ein wenig an der Nase nehmen sollen.  
Ich verstehe Micha und hoffe das es sich bald wieder ändert. Das ich dieses Forum auch anders kennen lernen kann.

----------


## Brava

Hallo 
Sun hat recht
Es ist schlimm was hier los ist

----------


## Pianoman

An alle Forumsleser - und schreiber,  
ich verstehe, mit Verlaub, die Betroffenheit der meist weiblichen Forumsnutzer nur bedingt.  
Welches Ziel verfolgt ihr, welche Erwartungen habt ihr an dieses Forum ?
Ich gehe davon aus, dass das Ziel eines solchen Forums sein sollte, sich - im Hinblick auf sinnvolle und nachvollziehbare Information für Hilfesuchende -  mit der Realität so auseinander zu setzen, wie sie sich objektiv darstellt. 
Und für mich entspringt daraus auch die Verantwortung der Informierten, unhaltbare Weltsichten, absurdes Verhalten oder schlicht falsche Ansichten als solche zu entlarven?
Warum sollte es verwerflich sein, subjektive Weltsichten zu hinterfragen?
Reicht es wirklich schon aus, eine Meinung zu haben, oder brauch man nicht auch wenigstens ein bisschen Ahnung davon, wovon man eigentlich redet?   
Um ein Beispiel aus einem anderen Bereich zu verwenden:  
Wie würden ihr als Mütter oder Väter reagieren, wenn eure Kinder aus dem Biologie-Unterricht die Information nach Hause mitbrächten, die Welt mit alle ihren Bioformen sei möglicherweise um 5237 v. Ch. von einem höheren Wesen geschaffen worden. Es könnte aber auch sein, das die Menschen vor etwa 8000 Jahren vom Sirius via Saturn, Mars und Venus gekommen sei, um sich auf dem mittlerweile untergegangenen Atlantis niederzulassen, um von da aus die Erde zu erobern. Andererseits besteht aber auch die Möglichkeit, dass in einem Entwicklungsprozess - genannt Evolution - sich alle derzeit existierenden Bioformen aus einfachsten Grundformen entwickelt haben.
Glaubt, Kinder, was ihr wollt.       
Oder wenn der Chemie-Lehrer verkünden würde, dass normalerweise zwei Löffel Zucker den Kaffee süsser schmecken lassen würden, als nur einer, und zwei Löffel Kaffeepulver den Kaffee deutlich stärker machen würden als nur einer. Die Ausnahme wäre allerdings, wenn man den Kaffee jeweils 1:10 verdünnen würde, das Verdünnungsgefäß 10x gegen den Erdmittelpunkt aufstossen würde, dann wieder 1:10 verdünnen würde, dann wieder das Verdünnungsgefäß 10x Richtung Erdmittelpunkt stossen würde usw., damit würde man nicht nur einen viel intensiveren Kaffee bekommen sondern auch eine viel größere Süßwirkung erreichen, als durch eine simple Mengenerhöhung.  
Vielleicht verkündet auch der Physik-Lehrer, dass eigentlich alle Atome eines bestimmten Elements identische Eigenschaften haben, also nicht voneinander unterscheidbar sind. Aber wenn man mit den Atomen eines Elements eine Pflanze düngt und diese nach einem Ritus 3 Jahre behandeln würde, dann würden diese Atome die Eigenschaften der Pflanze übernehmen, und wären somit von den anderen  Atomen des Elements durchaus unterscheidbar und mit erheblich andere Eigenschaften ausgestattet. Das sei zwar nicht nachweisbar, aber die Idee sei doch ganz nett.  
Am nächsten Elternsprechtag würde ich gerne teilnehmen.        
Um Wahrheit muss man ab und zu streiten. Sonst verliert man sich im Nebel der Beliebigkeit. 
Pianoman

----------


## quaks

Hallo piano 
ich bin ein sehr rationaler und logischer Mensch. Ich kann deswegen mit vielen Dingen, die mir unlogische erscheinen oder gegen das was man mir beigebracht hat und meinen Erfahrungen sprechen , nicht viel anfangen.  
Niemand weiß wie die Welt entstanden ist - es war keiner dabei. Und alles was wir darüber wissen sind theorien, die wir mit unserer Ansicht nach logischen und wissenschaftlichen Denkweise erstellt haben. 
Sicher gibt es grundlegende Naturgesetzte und die kann man (machmal leider) auch nicht außer kraft setzten. Aber regelmäßig wird auch das was man in der Wissenschaft schon lange als feststehende und wahr betrachtet hat umgeworfen und stellt sich als falsch oder teilweise falsch raus. 
Ich vertraue auch eher etwas das mir logische erscheint und logisch ist das was den Regeln entspricht die man mir beigebracht hat wie die Welt funktioniert. 
Du hast in vielen deiner Beiträge recht und sie sind immer sehr gut - aber du lässt auch nix anderes als die Wissenschaft gelten und bist dort nicht radikaler in deinen Ansichten als andere in ihrer Meinung über Bachblüten & Co.  
Aber auch die Wissenschaft hat auch nicht immer recht. 
vg Sandra 
hmm auch weiblich   :Zwinker:

----------


## Pianoman

Genau, quaks, darum geht es. Und genau das ist der Unterschied in der Sichtweise.  
Ein Theorie gilt solange, bis ihr Gegenbeweis erbracht ist, dann wird sie verworfen.  
Das nennt man Falsifizierung und ist die Voraussetzung für Entwicklung.  
Bachblüten und Co. entziehen sich der Falsifizierung. Sie sind damit nicht wissenschaftlich und deswegen als Welterklärung auch nicht gleichrangig. 
Es sind Glaubensbotschaften.  
Aber hier geht es darum,  Menschen verantwortlich aufzuklären.  
Verantwortlich heißt, ihnen verifizierbare Begründungen zu liefern, und eben nicht
Glaubensbotschaften. Ich verweise nochmals auf meinen vorhergehenden Beitrag. 
Wir brauchen ein Fundament an Methoden und Verfahren, unsere Welt so zu erklären, dass Prognosen verlässlich werden. Daran arbeitet die Wissenschaft. 
Natürlich war niemend bei der Entstehung der Erde dabei. Aber die Astronomen sind in der Lage, den Prozess der Planetenenstehung an anderen Planeten nachzuvollziehen, weil sich im Universum die Entwicklung von Planeten und Sternen ständig vollzieht. Die Erde ist keine Ausnahme im Universum. Während alles dafür spricht, dass die Entwicklung unseres Planeten nicht anders verläuft als bei Milliarden anderer Himmelskörper, gibt es keinen nachvollziehbaren Anlass, anzunehmen, ausgerechnet hier, in einem kleinen unbedeutenden Spiralnebel am Rande der  Milchstrasse würden die Uhren des Universum anders ticken. 
Oder um den Makrokosmos Richtung Mikrokosmos zu verlassen: Bisher hat auch niemand gesehen, das bei dem Vorgang der Glykolyse in einer menschlichen Zelle eine Hexose durch ein Enzym in zwei Teile mit je drei Kohlenstoffatomen zerlegt wird. Aber kein Mensch käme auf die Idee, das anzuzweifeln.           
Aber um auf den wesentlichen Punkt zu kommen: Nenne mir doch bitte mal ein Beispiel aus den hier geführten Diskussionen (zur Komplementärmedizin) , in denen der wissenschaftliche Standpunkt nicht haltbar oder zumindest stark unvollständig wäre. Gäbe es dieses Beispiel, und würde dadurch eine wissenschaftliche Fehlmeinung eindeutig identifiziert, würde die Wissenschaft sofort ihre Haltung ändern. Da sei Dir sicher. 
Wissenschaftler sind nicht dogmatisch, sie verlangen nur Beweise. 
Und da es scheint, als wären wir in bestimmten Wissensbereichen an den Grundpfeilern der Welt angelangt,  müssen die Beweise ziemlich gut sein. 
Pianoman

----------


## StarBuG

Um meine Einwände hier mal ein wenig zu verdeutlichen.
Ich habe absolut nichts gegen eine gepflegte Diskussionskultur hier im Forum, und das nicht alle einer Meinung sind ist mir auch klar, darum geht es aber nicht. 
Es haben sich in letzter Zeit Diskussionen ergeben, die jegliches Niveau und vor allem ein Mindestmaß an Respekt dem Diskussionspartner gegenüber vermissen lassen. 
Leider ist es wie so oft im Leben, wenn einigen Leuten Argumente ausgehen, werden diese persönlich, beleidigend und aggressiv.
Das kann und will ich nicht tolerieren. 
Ich finde die Diskussionsweise von Pianoman extrem gut und ich denke, dass viele sich von Ihm eine Scheibe abschneiden können.
Dabei geht es nicht um den von ihm vertretenen Standpunkt (auch wenn ich diesen durchaus teile), es geht darum, das er in seiner Argumentation stets sachlich bleibt und in Diskussionen Argumente der Gegenseite versucht mit Argumenten zu wiederlegen. 
Also behandelt bitte euren Gegenüber mit Respekt. 
Und um mal wieder ein Zitat zu bringen (keine Ahnung von wem): 
"Wenn man nichts zu sagen hat*, einfach mal die Klappe halten!" 
*keine Argumente 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Patientenschubser

> ....Und um mal wieder ein Zitat zu bringen (keine Ahnung von wem): 
> "Wenn man nichts zu sagen hat*, einfach mal die Klappe halten!" 
> ....

  

> *...Wenn du mal nix weißt einfach mal die Fresse halten....*

 Das Original ist von Dieter Nuhr.... 
Auch wenn das Original ein bisschen heftiger ist als du es formuliert hast Micha. 
Aber es trifft in beiden Aussagen den Angel auf den Kopf!  *Ansonsten volle Zustimmung meinerseits!* 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Caro

Ihr Lieben 
Ich lese hier soetwas wie,ich glaub es schrieb der Pianoman..."Eine Theorie gilt solange, bis ihr Gegenbeweis erbracht ist, dann wird sie verworfen."
Sicher seine Beiträge haben Hand u. Fuss(wenn auch nur aus seiner Sicht),aber muss ich denn hier wirklich jedes meiner Worte,jede Aussage,jeden Buchstaben immer extra beweisen? Vielleicht noch mit Quellenangabe usw.? (Sorry Pianoman,ich nahm Dich nur grad als Beispiel weil Du grad in meinem Kopf warst) 
Können wir nicht miteinander reden,diskutieren ohne immer alles zu Beweisen?
Kann User X nicht eine Aussage von User Y die er grad nicht nachvollziehen kann nicht einfach mal im Raum stehen lassen? 
Es wird mir hier schlicht weg zu kompliziert ,manche Posts,ja auch grad die vom Pianoman gleichen wissenschaftlichen Abhandlungen u. strotzen nur so von Fachausdrücken.Da bin ich einfach oftmals viel zu müde,abgespannt und unkonzentriert zu um das geschriebene wirklich zu erfassen.

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Caro, 
ich meinte mit meinem Bezug auf Pianoman nicht seine wissenschaftliche Argumentationsweise, sondern viel mein sein sachlicher Ansatz und die Vermeidung von persönlichen Angriffen des Gegenübers. 
Sicherlich muss und kann auch nicht jeder alle Aussagen wissenschaftlich begründen.
Das erwartet auch keiner, aber ich möchte einfach wieder ein freundlicheres Miteinander hier im Forum haben, und das geht nur, wenn nicht jeder sich sofort angegriffen fühlt, sobald etwas nicht seiner Meinung entspricht. 
Natürlich gehört da auch zu, dass man Andere nicht direkt angreift. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Ingo

Gute Architekten werdet Ihr hier nie - aber ein gutes Team könntet Ihr werden, wenn alle an einem Strang ziehen: Admin, Moderatoren und User! 
Vor allem in den neueren Beiträgen liest sich ganz extrem heraus, wer hier für wen Partei ergreift, Moderator A für User XY, User YZ für Moderator A etc. Dies alles gehört sich einfach nicht in einem Forum. Und auch las ich irgendwo in der Vielzahl der Beiträge, ich glaube sogar hier in dem Thema, daß hier keiner "rausgemobbt" wurde. Aha. Liest man als Neuer die älteren Beiträge und ihren Konsenz, so kann man sich nur wundern, daß nicht noch mehr gegangen sind nach diesem Gemobbe hier. (Meine Meinung, muß keiner teilen, aber so sehe ich es als Neuling und ziemlich Außenstehender hier) 
Ich kenne viele Foren, auch fachspezifische, aber so ein Schrebergärtnerkram wie hier habe ich selten erlebt. "Der Kompost muß da aber weg, da sind Sie 2 cm auf meinem Grundstück". 
Ingo

----------


## Caro

@ Micha 
Ich wollt einfach nur mal einwerfen mit meinem letzten Posting das wissenschaftliche Abhandlungen ganz einfach für "Otto-Normal-User" schwer verdauliche Kost sind :-)
Sachliche Beiträge sind völlig ok,die kann ich jeder Zeit auch mit "Matschehirn" lesen und auch verstehen.
Aber tschuldigung,hier wird es zur Zeit ganz einfach zu Wissenschaftlich.
Mir fehlt der lockere,verständliche Ton ein wenig.War hier halt früher ein bissel anders. 
Und was Du zu dem Miteinander hier im Forum geschrieben hast,dem gibts eigentlich nichts hinzuzufügen. 
@ Ingo 
Ich will garkein Architekt werden:-)
Und gib dem Forum ganz einfach Zeit sich zu finden und zu wachsen.
Dauert halt alles ein bissel und es wird immer mal wieder ein auf und ab geben.
Wie eben auch im realen Leben.

----------


## JudithD

Hallo StarBug Michael und alle übrigen Diskutierenden, 
ich bin die Neue mit Fibromyalgie, aber nicht die Monika, sondern JudithD. Meine Krankengeschichte steht zum Nachlesen bereit.
Ich stimme Dir voll zu, wenn Du sagst:  *Leider ist es wie so oft im Leben, wenn einigen Leuten Argumente ausgehen, werden diese persönlich, beleidigend und aggressiv.
Das kann und will ich nicht tolerieren*.  
Auch meine Meinung geht dahin, dass man ohne gegenseitige Achtung  kein gutes Forum betreiben kann. 
Aber eins bitte ich Euch, dennoch zu bedenken:  dass dieses Forum  - so habe ich es zumindest verstanden -  für Menschen mit Fragen zu bestimmten Krankheiten ausgerichtet wurde. Und das ist Euch sicher klar, das nicht alle Patienten auch Fachleute im medizinischen Bereich sind. Oft sind solche Menschen auch angeschlagen ( wie auch immer ) und die Hoffnung auf Eure Antwort richtet sich dabei nicht auf einen exakt wissenschaftlichen Bericht. Sondern sie wollen ( meistens ) eine ehrliche, anteilnehmende Antwort. Diese Antwort sollte natürlich fachlich präzise, aber  -  und das ist eben die Kunst eines guten Arztes - genauso bezugnehmend auf  die Psyche des Fragenden ausgerichtet sein. Denn wenn der Frager einen wissenschaftlichen Bericht  erwarten würde, ginge er bestimmt nicht in ein Forum ect., sondern würde bei entsprechender Fachliteratur surfen!
Ich freue mich auf fachliche und menschliche Diskussionen mit Euch. 
Es grüßt Euch ganz herzlich  
JudithD

----------


## Ingo

> @ Micha
>  Aber tschuldigung,hier wird es zur Zeit ganz einfach zu Wissenschaftlich.
> Mir fehlt der lockere,verständliche Ton ein wenig.War hier halt früher ein bissel anders.

 @ Caro,  
der lockere verständliche Ton in diesem Forum hier ist aber schon eine ganze Weile her (habe mich durch viele Beiträge gelesen). Ob man es schafft, diesen wieder zu finden und auch die Wissenschaft miteinzubeziehen, ist fraglich.     

> Und gib dem Forum ganz einfach Zeit sich zu finden und zu wachsen.
> Dauert halt alles ein bissel und es wird immer mal wieder ein auf und ab geben.
> Wie eben auch im realen Leben.

 Alle Zeit der Welt, aber eben auf menschlicher Basis, und nicht auf Basis derer, die hier gegangen sind, weil eben die menschliche Basis fehlte. Aber auch als Neuling fehlt hier diese Basis, schaltet man sich irgendwo ein (Beispiel Vollmond-Thema), wird man sofort mit der Wissenschaft von Pianoman erschlagen. Oder aber von Moderatoren angegangen, weil man sich als "Neuer" in ein bestehendes Thema eingeschaltet hat. 
Was wollt Ihr hier? Ein Forum, wo man als "Patient" Fragen stellen kann und Antworten findet, oder eher eine wissenschaftliche Abhandlung der einzelnen Themen? Für die wissenschaftliche Abhandlung stehen im Internet genug Artikel zur Verfügung, dafür braucht man dieses Forum nicht. (Ich bin hier gelandet, weil ich nach einem Schlagwort gesucht habe bei Google,) aber ganz ehrlich: Das, was hier abgeht, geht am realen Leben ziemlich vorbei! Hier leben einige ihre Persönlichkeiten aus, die sie im wahren Leben NICHT darstellen, und DAS gehört wahrlich in kein Forum der Welt. Dafür gibt es z.B. "second Life" oder ähnliches... 
Ingo

----------


## Ingo

Was mir hier besonders auffällt ist Folgendes:   

> Wer sich aber nicht an gewisse Spielregeln halten kann der muss gehen oder es wird ihm beim gehen geholfen.
> Das hatte wir hier ja auch schon!

 Wenn in einem Forum, in dem es um Patientenfragen im weitesten Sinne geht, einem oder mehreren Mitgliedern beim Gehen geholfen werden muß, so ist das schon mehr als erbärmlich! Soweit ich das beurteilen kann, haben einige der ehemaligen Mitglieder durchaus lesenswerte Sachen geschrieben und vor allem Informationen aus Patientenhand geliefert. Da kann auch kein noch so wissenschaftliches Geschreibe von anderen mithalten, denn es sind eigene Erfahrungen, die diese Leute gemacht haben. Aber auch das ist hier nicht gefragt, siehe Vollmond-Thema.  
Alles in allem, nachdem man als Neuling solche Sachen liest, bleibt einem nicht viel anderes übrig, als sich wieder als stiller Mitleser zurückzuziehen, denn mann könnte sich mit Einmischung in bestehende Themen auch ins Abseits kicken. 
Und genau das werde ich nun wieder sein: Ein stiller Mitleser, der sich die nötigen Infos rauspickt und dann wieder in der Versenkung verschwindet. Was anderes wird hier auch gar nicht geduldet. 
Ingo

----------


## lucy230279

hallo ingo, 
schade dass du gegangen bist, hättest dich ja nicht gleich abmelden müssen.
das versteh ich nicht.. :Huh?:   

> Soweit ich das beurteilen kann, haben einige der ehemaligen Mitglieder durchaus lesenswerte Sachen geschrieben und vor allem Informationen aus Patientenhand geliefert.

 das ist richtig und genauso sollte es auch sein und deshalb sind sie auch nicht gegangen. aber die näheren umstände zu erklären, wäre jetzt fehl am platz. 
auf jeden fall, möchte ich dass es wieder vorwärts geht und dieses forum wieder zu dem wird, was es mal war, nämlich für patienten mit medizinischen fragen.

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo Forum,  
ich bin immer mehr erstaunt über die Tatsache, dass sich einiger Forumsnutzer Zorn an meinen möglichst weltanschaulich neutralen Auseinandersetzungen (ich bemühe mich)  mit den Verfahren der Komplementärmedizin und der mit ihnen untrennbar verbundenen esoterischen Gedankenwelt entzündet.  
Meine Gründe dafür habe ich zwar schon in vielen Beiträgen dargestellt, aber ich wiederhole sie nochmal in komprimierter Form:   *Jeder Patient hat das Recht auf objektive Aufklärung und auf eine plausible, nachvollziehbare Therapie, die ihre Erfolge eben nicht nur aus einem Selbsttäuschungs-Effekt von Patient und Therapeut zieht. Sollte im Zusammenhang mit einer bestimmten Alternativtherapie die begründete Wahrscheinlichkeit bestehen, dass nur der Placebo-Effekt einen meist kurzfristigen oder eingebildeten Heilerfolg herbeiführt, maße ich mir an, Bedenken zu äußern und auf die Schwachstellen der Therapie hinzuweisen. * Wer diese Bedenken nicht lesen möchte, der möge es einfach lassen. Mein Pseudonym steht oberhalb jeden Beitrags, jedem dürfte deshalb klar sein, dass es sich um Worte von mir handelt. Wer aber die Beiträge liest, sollte darauf gefasst sein, einer kritisch distanzierter Betrachtung zu begegnen, die auf nachvollziehbaren Argumenten aufgebaut ist, denn ich erörtere ausschließlich Sachfragen und verkünde keine Glaubensbotschaften.Das ist nicht mein Fachgebiet.  
Insgesamt stelle ich mit einem gewissen Bedauern fest, das ausgerechnet die, die immer wieder Toleranz für wildeste Hypothesen einfordern, selber ein unerträgliches Maß an Intoleranz beweisen, wenn ihnen die Schwachpunkte ihrer Hypothesen aufgezeigt werden.
Und als genau so intolerant empfinde ich es auch, wenn nur ein bestimmter sprachlicher Stil der Darstellung als adäquat für diese Forum angesehen wird.
Wo ist hier die geforderte Liberalität? 
Pianoman

----------


## Patientenschubser

@ Pianoman, 
ich finde deine Berichte sehr gut! 
Schade fidnde ich das es scheinbar User gibt die mit deiner sachlichen/professionellen Art nicht umgehen können! 
Aber wie dem auch sei, lass dich dadurch nicht entmutigen schreibe weiter. 
Denn es scheint mir doch genau das zu sein was die "Anhänger" alternativer Heilmethoden kritisieren aber selbst nicht zulassen.  *"Öffne den Geist - Blick - deine Weltanschauung - auch für andere Therapien"* 
Aber wie wäre es denn wenn (wir) alle nun endlich mal wieder unsere Kraft in andere Themen stecken würden und dort fleißig interessante Beiträge schreiben?! 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## urologiker

@all - genau, gemotzt wird ja fleißigst hier, jedoch sonst...    
Ich habe da gleich mal die "Uro-Sprechstunde" etwas unterstützt

----------

